

Improvements to the First Time Sign-up Flow - vog
http://identity.mozilla.com/post/27914354400/improvements-to-the-first-time-sign-up-flow

======
AndrewDucker
Persona/BrowserID really seems to be coming along. I am hoping that it becomes
the defacto standard for signing into sites, and passwords dramatically lose
their importance (for most sites).

